# Food Safety News - 09/18/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 18, 2021)

*Ireland reports four Salmonella outbreaks so far this year*
By News Desk on Sep 18, 2021 12:03 am
Irish public health officials have reported four recent outbreaks of Salmonella. The four different salmonellosis clusters affected 15 people, according to a report published by the Health Protection Surveillance Centre (HPSC) in Ireland. Patients ranged in age from infants to people more than 80 years old with 11 females and four males sick. Four of... Continue Reading


*Cake mix E. coli outbreak declared over without specific source identified*
By News Desk on Sep 17, 2021 05:44 pm
Federal officials have been unable to determine the specific product implicated in an E. Coli outbreak linked to cake mixes and have declared the outbreak over. The investigation into the outbreak is also over, according to an update from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The Food and Drug Administration worked on traceback, but... Continue Reading


*Baker Farms recalls bagged kale after customer finds Listeria*
By News Desk on Sep 17, 2021 03:29 pm
Baker Farms is recalling certain Baker Farms, Kroger and SEG Grocers brand names of kale in 1-pound plastic bags because of a potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. Kroger previously announced the recall for its kale. On Sept. 15,  the firm was notified by a customer that the product tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes. The customer was... Continue Reading


*CFIA testing leads to Enoki mushroom recall because of Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Sep 17, 2021 01:44 pm
Covic International Trading Inc. is recalling Jongilpoom brand enoki mushrooms because of a possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination.  This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) test results. The products were distributed in Alberta and British Columbia. The recall information does not include expiration dates. Recalled product: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Jongilpoom Enoki... Continue Reading


*Dressing sold at Aldi stores in 30 states recalled for risk of botulism poisoning*
By News Desk on Sep 17, 2021 01:30 pm
Drew’s Organics LLC of Chester, VT, is recalling one lot code of Aldi Simply Nature Organic Poppy Seed Dressing because of a processing issue that could allow for microbial growth. The recall was initiated after Drew’s Organics observed a color difference in the Simply Nature Organic Poppy Seed Dressing after manufacturing. Investigation revealed out-of-specification pH... Continue Reading


----------

